# Tìm ra cách se khít lỗ chân lông hiệu quả hơn nước hoa hồng, kem dưỡng đắt tiền



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/10/18)

Không chỉ có nước hoa hồng mới giúp se khít lỗ chân lông, còn cách khác hiệu quả hơn nhiều giúp lỗ chân lông nhỏ lại mà ít người áp dụng.

Từ trước đến nay, nhiều chị em sử dụng nước hoa hồng để dưỡng da và se khít lỗ chân lông, với mong muốn sở hữu làn da bóng mịn không tì vết như các sao nữ Hàn Quốc. Tuy nhiên bên cạnh dùng nước hoa hồng làm đẹp, chị em phụ nữ còn có thể áp dụng thêm công thức dưới đây để làn da mịn màng.

_

_
_Làn da mịn màng không khó với nước ép dưa leo_​
*Công thức 1: Nước ép dưa leo*
Dưa leo có nhiều vitamin như vitamin B2, B1, C cung cấp độ ẩm cho da, có khả năng làm trắng da và se khít lỗ chân lông rất hiệu quả.




​*Cách làm:*
Mua khoảng 1kg dưa chuột về rửa sạch, gọn vỏ, ngâm trong nước cho hết nhựa dưa, sau đó cắt từng khúc nhỏ cho vào máy xay sinh tố xay nhuyễn rồi lọc lấy nước cốt. Phần bã dưa bỏ trong hũ thủy tinh, còn phần nước đem cho vào khay đá rồi cất ngăn đông.

*Cách dùng:*
Mỗi buổi tối sau khi rửa mặt sạch, dùng bã dưa chuột massage lên da để loại bỏ da chết, rửa mặt, sau đó lấy đá viên dưa chuột ra lăn lên da, cái lạnh của đá kết hợp với dưa chuột sẽ giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông hiệu quả.

_

_
_Da mặt sẽ sáng mịn, và không còn thấy lỗ chân lông_​
*Công thức 2: Trứng và chanh*
Chanh và trứng gà cũng là công thức được nhiều người áp dụng để làm se khít lỗ chân lông. Lòng trắng trứng có tác dụng loại bỏ mụn đầu đen, căng da, se khít lỗ chân lông hiệu quả. Chanh có tính tẩy, loại bỏ da chết, mang lại làn da sáng mịn. 

_

_
_Nước cốt chanh kết hợp lòng trắng trứng sẽ giúp căng da, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông. Bạn có thể kết hợp cùng với yến mạch để đắp lên da, làm cho da trắng mịn màng._​
*Cách làm:* Trộn hỗn hợp gồm nước cốt chanh và 1 lòng trắng trứng (có thể thêm 2 muỗng yến mạch) sau đó đánh đều lên, thoa hỗn hợp lên da và thư giãn trong 20 phút, sau khi rửa sạch mặt bằng nước ấm bạn sẽ cảm nhận da mịn và căng lên thấy rõ.

_

_
_Hai nguyên liệu dễ kiếm là trứng và chanh có thể mang lại làn da đẹp hoàn hảo_​
*Công thức 3: Đu đủ và trứng*
Mặt nạ đu đủ giúp se khít lỗ chân lông, đồng thời có công dụng làm da sáng dần lên, mờ vết thâm nám. Những bạn có làn da bắt đầu lão hóa sẽ cực kì thích hợp dùng loại mặt nạ này.

_

_
_Mặt nạ đu đủ rất tốt cho da, đặc biêt da có lỗ chân lông to và thâm sạm_​
*Chuẩn bị*

1/4 quả đu đủ chín
1 thìa cà phê mật ong
1 lòng trắng trứng gà

*Cách làm*
Đu đủ cắt nhỏ, trộn đều với mật ong và lòng trắng trứng rồi cho vào máy xay nhuyễn, bạn đắp hỗn hợp này lên da mặt trong khoảng 20 phút rồi rửa lại bằng nước ấm. Liên tục thực hiện đắp mặt nạ này 1-2 tuần/lần giúp làm thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, mờ vết thâm nám, làm sáng da hiệu quả

_

_
_Da trắng không tì vết với trứng gà đu đủ_​
Ngoài việc sử dụng mặt nạ trên để se khít lỗ chân lông, đừng quên uống nước đủ 2 lít/ngày và dùng nước xịt khoáng để cung cấp độ ẩm cho da nhé.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

